# Reverse a Wish



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't believe this didn't get revived...

Right, if you don't know how it works, one person grants a wish, the next person makes that wish and then grants the next wish, etc, etc...

I'll start:

Granted, but the Mokey Mokey remove you from No. 10 Downing Street/The Whitehouse!


----------



## werefish5 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish I was at the Whitehouse.

Granted, but its covered in mucus.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2010)

I wish to see Kiba first stick his hand all the way up his nose and then remove it again with no problems!

Granted but then this guy comes and does it for you:


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 19, 2010)

I wish I could start a fire in my fireplace.

Granted, but then the mirror shatters.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 5, 2010)

I wish Jade Goody could have actually seen herself in the mirror!

Granted, but then my Laptop keys are nicked instead!


----------



## thunder (May 5, 2010)

I wish for someon to nick my keyboard.
Granted but you lose it after 2 days.


----------



## M&F (May 5, 2010)

I want my virginity back.

Granted, but then it falls on your head.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 6, 2010)

I wish I could see a meteor shower.

Granted, but your mom is too.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 12, 2010)

I wish I was the best Halo player in the world!!!

Granted but then the Mokey Mokey suddenly decide it looks rather tasty...


----------

